# Help!...full width banner into header of word doc



## sam joyce (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi, I have designed a banner that should run across the whole width of an a4 piece of paper for a customer. I cannot find how to insert this into a word doccument without it having a border/margin all around it which is about 3mm. I have tried to 0 all margins but word wants a default. I am just inserting the banner as a jpeg and manually positioning it at the top is this right? many thanks if you can help.sam


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe the MS-Word sets its minimum margin settings based on the printable area of the currently selected printer. Does the currently selected printer support borderless printing on A4 paper?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

The woz is correct. No can do unless your printer can do. See:
http://www.officearticles.com/word/troubleshoot_printing_issues_in_microsoft_word.htm


----------



## sam joyce (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, Im hacked off with word ,my customer has accepted the banner wont run off the page edge but I cant even centre it to page top its shifting slightly right even though settings are centre, I know all the adobe programs like the back of my hand but cant do this simple thing!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

LOL. Word isn't causing the problem. THE PRINTER IS. Get a printer that is capable of printing to the edge of the paper, and it'll work just fine. Send the file to me, Sam, and I'll fix it up for you. Include your phone number. Email to anne at office articles dot com


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If your customer has a printer that can print to the edge of the paper, you may be able to install that printer driver on your computer and have Word use those settings. If their printer does not support it then there is nothing that Word could do about it; it's a hardware problem not software problem.

As for the centering ...

Are the left and right margins equal in Word?

If the graphic is in-line with text have you made sure there is no leading white space characters ahead of it?


----------

